# micro sword to the rescue



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

well guys you have all seen the progress /// well i went to the store again ahhahahahahha

i got// 4 pots of micro sword (liaeopsis brasiliensis)// i split them with scissors // into 4 plants per pot

and planted them in the open spaces // i may get 3-4 more pots worth// but that is for another day

things i learned to day// 1 idont have enought light 1 watt per gallon wont do/// 2 metal halides are out of the question 350.00 for 150 watts is rediculious// 3 co2 is not crazy expensive just more than i brang ( oh yeah fella injection is on the way soon )

other things i bought /// flourish /// flourish eccel( something about using a carbon sorce in stead of co2 ?)

stuff on the list 2 more double bulb 4 foot light fixtures as 1 fixture is only 9 bucks a red sea co2 kit// a co2 tank //a ph monitar

well heres the pics/// dippy slide me some opinions please/ critism /what ever oh and the water cleared a bit

oh and im really digging the right side its like a alley behind the dw


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice man, live plants really do make quite the difference.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I would like to see that tank with a black background. I think it would look better. Looks good none the less.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i will never do a black back round so your gonna have to enjoy as it is


----------

